# Is this the right trailer for my boat?



## acolic (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi 

I have a 17’ Modified V fishing boat. The boat is about 30 years old and I bought it used with a trailer. 

The trailer is in need of repair and I have been wondering about a new trailer. 

I just want to confirm that the trailer I have is the correct trailer type for the boat. Just so there is no mismatch. 

Just wondering from looking at the pictures if someone can confirm if it’s correct. 

Thanks

Alex





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGiggles (Mar 27, 2021)

Looks undersized to me, more like something you would see under a 14 footer.

The trailer for a 17 footer should be pretty substantial, I'm guessing that has a 40-60hp outboard, that's quite a bit of weight altogether. With that big motor on the back, you really want the rear of the trailer to be within a few inches of the transom.


----------



## acolic (Mar 27, 2021)

MrGiggles said:


> Looks undersized to me, more like something you would see under a 14 footer.
> 
> The trailer for a 17 footer should be pretty substantial, I'm guessing that has a 40-60hp outboard, that's quite a bit of weight altogether. With that big motor on the back, you really want the rear of the trailer to be within a few inches of the transom.


Ok got it. 

What about the style? Front roller and rear bunks?

Alex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maintenanceguy (Mar 27, 2021)

I can't tell the size of the trailer from the photos because I don't know the size of the boat in the photos. If that boat is a 16' or more, I think you'll be okay for local trips. My trailer has the same size tires as your photos and I often trailer 10-15 miles from home. If I was trailering a lot more miles often, I'd want bigger tires.

You asked about rear bunks and a front roller. I got rid of the front roller on my trailer and built a pair of bunks up front. I now have a pair of bunks for the rear and a pair of bunks supporting the front. Having half the weight of the boat bouncing on one roller caused a crack that had to be welded. All is good now but no more single rollers for me.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 27, 2021)

I agree the boat should be moved forward. 
My question is how much does the boat and trailer weigh and what is the tongue weight?


----------



## MrGiggles (Mar 28, 2021)

acolic said:


> MrGiggles said:
> 
> 
> > Looks undersized to me, more like something you would see under a 14 footer.
> ...



That is the most common arrangement, keel rollers and bunks that hold most of the weight.

For big, heavy boats, you want the bunks to hold pretty much all of the weight, and extend all the way from the transom, to the point where the trailer frame begins to narrow.

If you are only hauling a few miles each way, it would probably be fine, but for longer trips I'd look at upgrading.


----------



## old_fart (Mar 28, 2021)

MrGiggles said:


> That is the most common arrangement, keel rollers and bunks that hold most of the weight.


Get the winch located tight in front of the bow eye:
1. Keeps the boat behind you (i.e. don't allow the trailer to climb
over that roller into your back seat.
2. Boat becomes part of the trailer structure so you don't allow
crack development where the tongue splits in half 
(i.e. don't allow that joint to flex/bounce).

Make sense?
-W


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 30, 2021)

That style of trailer is fine but that one looks too small for the boat. It looks like those bunks are vertical, I think I would want them horizontal to provide more support and longer bunks if possible. I think it needs to be wider so the boat fits between the fenders and then you can have the boat sitting lower which makes it easier to launch and retrieve on flatter ramps. I have my boat sitting pretty low but I have jet with a tunnel hull so I can get away with it.


----------



## Wallyc (Apr 3, 2021)

Trailer is way to small. The transom of my boat is at the back of my trailer. . Bunks extend 2 inches past the transom. The only thing that hangs past the trailer other than the bunks is the outboard. My boat is 16 ft 1 inch and the trailer is almost 19-20 ft long . Boat and trailer are factory matched.


----------

